# unlocked AT&T iPhone... but no go w Rogers sim



## antoszm (Nov 17, 2007)

I've got an unlocked iPhone (anysim1.1.1) but when i insert the Rogers sim card I get an activation message and can't get service (only emergency). Where did I mess up (or what have I missed?


----------



## EvEr34 (Nov 11, 2007)

how old is your sim card?


----------



## antoszm (Nov 17, 2007)

It's probably a couple of years old... when I purchased my Treo 650 which was new at the time


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

you can try running independance again with the rogers sim card in the phone and use the 'activate' button..


----------



## antoszm (Nov 17, 2007)

"independance" is the part of the equation I'm missing I think... where can I find it? Thx.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

independence - Google Search


----------



## antoszm (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks Kloan; 
I had actually done that but there are a couple of issues.
1. I've jailbroken/anySIM 1.1.1'd the iPhone already... it's not really clear in the stuff that I've read whether I just need to run something like iNpedenedance with the Rogers SIM in place to activate it, or whether I'll need to "virginize" the phone and start all over again.
2. I (mostly) use a PC (the unlocking I have done was computer independent, tho). I've looked around for something similar to iNdependance in the PC world and have only found iBrickr but again it's not clear as to whether I need to run it from scratch... but I do have a couple of Macs so is it easier just to use them for the activation (although I don't want them paired with iTunes on those machines)?

Hope you can help again.


----------



## ThaSoulHacker (Oct 2, 2007)

idemocracy is like independence, but for windows. They just came out with a new version and it's amazing. So if you want to do things on the windows side use that program.

idemocracy - Google Code

As for your anySim problem, I'm an iPhone Sim Free unlocker and can't really help you there.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Sometimes it's necessary to run the activation again with the sim card in it, even after it's been unlocked. Not sure why, but it works.


----------



## JKD (Jan 20, 2003)

Don't worry. I've had this happen to me.

Don't independence, carnival etc. you'll drive yourself insane.

Go here follow the steps to a T. 

i.unlock.no

Revirginize. Start over. It will work.

Report back.

z


----------



## antoszm (Nov 17, 2007)

JKD; Thanks. I'll give your advice a shot.


----------

